# Calculatrice



## Louis-33 (21 Avril 2013)

Bonjour, 
Je viens juste dacheter un Ipad (il y a 3 jours). Vu avec un mai qui en a un aussi, je n'ai pas de calculatrice, Quelqu'un a-t-il une réponse ?
Merci
Louis


----------



## Pharmacos (21 Avril 2013)

Apple store -> calculatrice


----------



## Louis-33 (21 Avril 2013)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Apple store -> calculatrice



Merci, 
c'est ce que j'ai fait ce matin mais je m'étonne qu'elle n'y soit pas d'origine et il en est de même pour la boussole par exemple.
Merci tout de même 
Louis


----------



## titiplanti (21 Avril 2013)

Je te conseille PopCalc, qui est une calculatrice qui exploite toutes les possibilités de l'écran tactile : calculatrice PopCalc.

D'autres calculatrices sont présentées dans ce blog dont je t'ai mis le lien mais pour iPhone. Par contre PopCalc fonctionne aussi sur iPad.


----------



## pepeye66 (21 Avril 2013)

titiplanti a dit:


> Je te conseille PopCalc, qui est une calculatrice qui exploite toutes les possibilités de l'écran tactile : calculatrice PopCalc.
> 
> D'autres calculatrices sont présentées dans ce blog dont je t'ai mis le lien mais pour iPhone. Par contre PopCalc fonctionne aussi sur iPad.



Perso elle me plait bien mais elle est assez "contre nature" et donc surprenante à utiliser.

Heureusement, Il y en a des tonnes !


----------



## titiplanti (22 Avril 2013)

En fait j'en utilise plusieurs, selon mes besoins (je suis prof de math). 

Calculator&#8734; a eu longtemps ma préférence pour ses nombreuses fonctionnalités mais elle vient de quitter ma 1ère page pour calculator HD pro qui offre moins de possibilités mais est plus élégante et plus pratique à utiliser.

Ces deux calculatrices fonctionnent aussi sur iPad.


----------



## r e m y (22 Avril 2013)

Louis-33 a dit:


> Merci,
> c'est ce que j'ai fait ce matin mais je m'étonne qu'elle n'y soit pas d'origine et il en est de même pour la boussole par exemple.
> Merci tout de même
> Louis


 
Sur l'iPhone, la calculette et la boussole sont dans un "sous-dossier" Utilitaires (une icone qui regroupe plusieurs applications à l'intérieur) c'est peut-être le cas également sur l'iPAD


----------



## Larme (22 Avril 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> Sur l'iPhone, la calculette et la boussole sont dans un "sous-dossier" Utilitaires (une icone qui regroupe plusieurs applications à l'intérieur) c'est peut-être le cas également sur l'iPAD



Non elles n'y sont pas


----------



## pepeye66 (22 Avril 2013)

titiplanti a dit:


> En fait j'en utilise plusieurs, selon mes besoins (je suis prof de math).
> 
> Calculator&#8734; a eu longtemps ma préférence pour ses nombreuses fonctionnalités mais elle vient de quitter ma 1ère page pour calculator HD pro qui offre moins de possibilités mais est plus élégante et plus pratique à utiliser.
> 
> Ces deux calculatrices fonctionnent aussi sur iPad.



  Et moi qui pensais qu'un prof de maths n'avait pas besoin de calculatrice !


----------



## Pharmacos (22 Avril 2013)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Et moi qui pensais qu'un prof de maths n'avait pas besoin de calculatrice !



Ben si, il faut bien vérifier les erreurs des élèves.


----------



## titiplanti (24 Avril 2013)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Et moi qui pensais qu'un prof de maths n'avait pas besoin de calculatrice !


Bah c'est pour m'amuser en fait 

Blague à part, les calculatrices sur tablettes et smartphones c'est très pratique, notamment les calculatrices graphiques, pour lesquelles on change d'échelle avec deux doigts.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Avril 2013)

J'utilise cette calculatrice, qui d'ailleurs ressemble beaucoup à celle de l'iPhone (au moins on n'est pas dépaysé).


----------



## pepeye66 (24 Avril 2013)

Eh bien moi, pour calculer l'augmentation annuelle de ma retraite, celle de l'iphone me suffit laaaaaargement ........


----------



## L_SK (25 Avril 2013)

oops erreur


----------

